# Spotting



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi

Yesterday (14dpt) I got a bfp. I had very heavy spotting 13dpt and am having more heavy spotting today (15dpt) - both brown and red blood (sorry if tmi). My hcg levels were 202 yesterday. Should I be worried about this?

Thanks for your help.

Debbie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Any bleeding is a worry but some women bleed in early pregnancy for no reason at all with no ill effects to the pregnancy. I would ask to have your HCG levels checked 48 hours after first to ensure that the levels are going up as expected for peace of mind.

Ruth


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Thanks for that. Had another test today which was 48 hours and levels went from 202 to 311 - apparently they should have doubled. Progesterone is 30. Still have quite heavy bleeding and they are not testing again until Monday. Very confused at the moment and not sure what to expect on Monday!!! Any help/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi  Debbie,

My levels on day 13 were 151 and yesterday (after 48h) were 245..I have no spotting or cramping. I dont know!!
I called my doctor and he said thats ok, and that its too early to say from these numbers..
I also read in a site that the numbers must be doubled every 48-72h!!  
Let me know of your progress!!

Warm wishes 
Stella


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It could still be OK as the levels should double every 48-72 hours. I think until another test is done, you will be in limbo because of the ongoing bleeding. So sorry 

Ruth


----------

